# new boot time!



## livinoutdoors (Jul 19, 2017)

Alright all you mountain hunters, i finally pulled the trigger on some new boots.  I had been wearin some vasques for the past year and a half. Great boots but the soles wore out too quick for what paid (in my opinion). This time i opted for some danner crater rims. Supposedly the same boot they make for the military mountaineering in ye old afganistan.  So far these things are suuuuper awesome in the hills. If anybody is lookin at new hunting boots for the mountains, look at these. You may like em after you recover from sticker shock, haha!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jul 19, 2017)

Danner always makes a good boot! If you want to see some sticker shock, look at Whites Smokejumpers, Nick's Boots, or the Merrill Wilderness Boot. 
Hope you enjoy the Crater Rims! Get back to us in January and let us know how they hunted!


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jul 19, 2017)

Will do!


----------



## Buckman18 (Jul 19, 2017)

Irish Setter has been my favorite the past 15 years, but I bought a pair of Ariat's this year for when KillerKyle takes me on a ball bustin trip. They wear very good around tge house, can't wait to try a long journey.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 19, 2017)

Depending on the conditions, I wear uninsulated Danner Highgrounds or 400 gr Danner Pronghorns. Both are a great hunting boot under $200.


----------



## jbogg (Jul 19, 2017)

I have had Danners as well as Irish Setters and have been impressed with both. Good value for the money.  I have put a couple hundred miles on my Irish Setter snake boots over the past year and a half and they are holding up well.  I start wearing them in turkey season and they are my go to boot until November.  Give us an update on the Danners after the season.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jul 20, 2017)

This is my first pair of danners so i hope they work out. So far so good! Jbogg, will give full review after season! Sometimes i end up hiking more than hunting so these things will get a full testing! I often set up in spots that "look good" then realize later that i was 2 miles from the truck, haha.


----------



## The mtn man (Jul 20, 2017)

I like my Danner elk hunters, I've had Irish setters I liked too.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jul 20, 2017)

Buckman18 said:


> Irish Setter has been my favorite the past 15 years, but I bought a pair of Ariat's this year for when KillerKyle takes me on a ball bustin trip. They wear very good around tge house, can't wait to try a long journey.



Speaking of which, Buckman, bout time for another death march!


----------



## ripplerider (Jul 21, 2017)

Anyone know where to get a pair of Danners re-soled reasonably? I have the 10" all leather model I forget the name but dont think it was the Elkhunters. The uppers are still in great shape but the soles are wearing thin.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jul 21, 2017)

ripplerider said:


> Anyone know where to get a pair of Danners re-soled reasonably? I have the 10" all leather model I forget the name but dont think it was the Elkhunters. The uppers are still in great shape but the soles are wearing thin.



I think you just mail em back to danner. Not sure bout the price though. Looks like between $75-125 to fix em up. They call it "recrafting"


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jul 21, 2017)

ripplerider said:


> Anyone know where to get a pair of Danners re-soled reasonably? I have the 10" all leather model I forget the name but dont think it was the Elkhunters. The uppers are still in great shape but the soles are wearing thin.



 Have the 10" Canadians. 
Great boot, but a little hot in early season.
There was a guy south of the square in blairsville that did shoe repair but idk if he resoles boots


----------



## The mtn man (Jul 22, 2017)

ripplerider said:


> Anyone know where to get a pair of Danners re-soled reasonably? I have the 10" all leather model I forget the name but dont think it was the Elkhunters. The uppers are still in great shape but the soles are wearing thin.



Are they Danner rainforest? I had a pair of those, they were great boots, and I had the sole replaced once at a shoe repair place in Cornelia,  i think gibsons in Andrews use to do repairs like that. I'm not sure about the one in blairesville.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Feb 16, 2018)

Well fellas , this is a follow up on the danners. Put alot of miles on them(spent alot of time at lake russell this season, some up further north, and some in the piedmont) and they are by far the best boot i have ever owned. Little to no break in time, dont slip on the wet stuff, and handle all the rough stuff but dont feel like overkill in a milder terrain. Hope this helps! Great boots( danner crater rims).


----------



## Killer Kyle (Feb 16, 2018)

livinoutdoors said:


> Well fellas , this is a follow up on the danners. Put alot of miles on them(spent alot of time at lake russell this season, some up further north, and some in the piedmont) and they are by far the best boot i have ever owned. Little to no break in time, dont slip on the wet stuff, and handle all the rough stuff but dont feel like overkill in a milder terrain. Hope this helps! Great boots( danner crater rims).



I've looked at the Crater Rims several times. I hunted all fall and winter in my low heel loggers. They've been good so far, but they're heavy on the long hikes. Definitely not meant to hike 4 or 8 miles in. Might take those Danners for a spin this coming season. Thanks for the update!!!


----------



## 35 Whelen (Feb 17, 2018)

I have been using the same pair of Vasque Sundowners for many years.  Had them resoled by REI once.  Also use Superfeet green insoles with them.  Very comfortable and still waterproof!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 19, 2018)

Danners are about all I wear for hunting. I'm on my third or fourth year with a pair of Danner High Ground boots right now.


----------



## twincedargap (Feb 19, 2018)

sorry to be contrary, but for early season, I wear Salomon light weight hikers.  They are waterproof, weigh about a lb. for the pair, like wearing tennis shoes.  No break in time.  

In fairness, full disclosure, I bought a heavier thinsulate insulated version for the late season when the light weight pair does leave my feet cold.  

Some of the boots I see you guys referencing look incredibly heavy for the climbing we do.  What am I missing?


----------



## livinoutdoors (Feb 19, 2018)

To be fair my danners are heavier than some boots out there, but i just like a good classic style boot i guess. Personsal preference prob has more to do with what people end up wearing cuz there are a lot of good boots out there.


----------

